# Marshall JMP-1, Marshall JFX-1 for sale on eBay



## Anthony1967

Marshall JMP-1, Marshall JFX-1 for sale on eBay 

MARSHALL JMP-1 JMP1 MIDI TUBE PREAMP - NR - eBay (item 200228051822 end time Jun-05-08 22:26:49 PDT)

MARSHALL JFX-1 JFX1 EFFECTS UNIT FOR USE WITH JMP-1 -NR - eBay (item 200228055725 end time Jun-05-08 23:12:56 PDT)

My Marshall EL34 100/100 Dual Monobloc Power Amp will be up there today at some point as well


----------

